# Nine Teens Accused Of Selling Drugs At School



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Raid Homes After Officer Poses As Student_

*BOSTON -- *Nine high school students in Falmouth were accused Friday of selling drugs.

Police raided their homes after a three-month investigation into the sale of marijuana and Ecstasy.

All of the teenagers are students at Falmouth High School. They range in age from 14 to 17.

An undercover officer posed as a senior at the school and allegedly purchased drugs from the suspects.

_Copyright 2006 by . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh, I can't wait for the parental cries on this.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> Oh, I can't wait for the parental cries on this.


According to Channel 5 last night the buys were done with an undercover female officer from the Plymouth County Sheriffs Department that "looked young". Half of the news story on Channel 5 was the mother of one kid bitching that having a young looking undercover female officer doing drug work in the schools is entrapment. Then the dumb a-hole goes on to say how there a drug problem at Falmouth High and it is about time the police did something, but not entrap the kids with a good looking female... Yeah, there is a drug problem with Class-D and Ecstacy, obviously because of your kid lady! It is the "not my kid" attitude, oh how that drives me nuts.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm sooo sick of the WORLD lately. Every parent cries when they find out that their kid is a drug selling POS. If when I was younger and I sold drugs, and my parents found out, it would NOT be pretty. All these other parents think their kids are gods gift to the world and don't believe they'd ever do that kind of stuff.

And entrapment is when people are persuaded to do a crime they wouldn't naturally do. Obviously these kids HAD the drugs, they were WILLING to sell it to the female P.O. That's not entrapment. People piss me off.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

RPD, read todays Globe, it has several entertaining quotes from parents about their little drug dealing angels.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, I read it just a little while ago. Weak parenting is the source of today's and our near future problems.

Badogg88, You are so right! If I got busted dealing dope, or doing anything stupid for that matter, I got a hell of a whoopin'! And I was brought up by a single mother :shock: Ouch!!:BE:

As soon as I knew I did something wrong I would ](*,), then my mother would find out and she would start :FT: at me, then start with the :beat:, and then my ass would look like :moon:, and then the smacks would start :wacko:.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hahahaha, that's a great post. 

I was more afraid of "Just wait until your father gets home" and I'd run up to my room and clean it and then start my homework thinking "If I do everything right NOW, I can't get yelled at!!" That never really worked...


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Like I said its the new wave shift responsibiltiy and blame everyone else. From the accounts it sounds like these kids were running a drug ring out of the local high school. As far as cries of entrapment go I dont think that arugment is gonna hold much weight. Had the shoe been on my foot when I was that age I think I would have rather faced hard time than the wrath of my parents. Anyway it will be interesting to see how this plays out in court.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey why is a sheriffs officer doing police work ???? Kidding!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

badogg88 said:


> I was more afraid of "Just wait until your father gets home"


I can STILL hear my mother saying that... Ugh... I knew I was in for it... Nothing better than being raised under the "Iron Fist" of a police officer...


----------

